# Road bike wanted in exchange for near new Specialised Sirrus Commuter Bike



## scott larkin (17 Jun 2012)

Hi there

i have a Specialised Sirrus commuter bike. which i have done about 100miles on, its in great great condition, but the last week i realised i wanted a Road Bike, is there anyone out there that would like to do an exchange. contact me at peacemusicstore@gmail.com

thanks


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 Jun 2012)

What size frame do you need, and what size frame is the Sirrus?

Also pics of the Sirrus would be very useful too along with exact specs & techs.


----------



## Norm (17 Jun 2012)

Is it the basic Sirrus or one of the higher spec models?


----------



## sabian92 (17 Jun 2012)

More to the point what sort of road bike do you want?


----------



## Norm (17 Jun 2012)

Indeed, as the Sirrus is a pretty good road bike, with flat bars.


----------



## scott larkin (17 Jun 2012)

this is the bike
*Specification*

*Frame:​*​Specialized A1 Premium Aluminium, fully manipulated butted tubing, integrated lower bearing, mudguard/rack eyelets​*Fork:​*​Steel straight blade, mudguard eyelets​*Chainset:​*​Shimano FC-M131, w/ chainguard​*Cranks:​*​Shimano FC-M131, w/ chainguard​*Chainrings:​*​48/38/28, w/ chainguard​*Cassette:​*​Shimano HG-31, 8-speed, 11-32t​*Chain:​*​KMC X8 nickel plate, reusable Missing Link​*Front Hub:​*​Forged alloy, sealed, alloy quick release, 32h​*Rear Hub:​*​Forged alloy, sealed, cassette, alloy quick release, 32h​*Front derailleur:​*​Shimano, top swing, dual pull​*Rear Derailleur:​*​Shimano Altus 8-speed​*Front Brake:​*​Alloy linear pull​*Rear Brake:​*​Alloy linear pull​*Brake Levers:​*​Shimano EF-51, 2-finger​*Pedals:​*​Nylon flat pedal​*Handlebars:​*​Sirrus alloy flat bar, 6-degree bend​*Stem:​*​Alloy, 20-degree, 25.4mm clamp​*Headset:​*​1-1/8" Integrated cartridge lower, external sealed upper bearing​*Grips/Bar Tape:​*​Body Geometry Targa, non-locking​*Saddle:​*​Body Geometry Targa Sport, 155mm​*Seatpost:​*​Alloy, double bolt, 27.2mm​*Rims:​*​Sirrus DLX700, double-wall, 700c, CNC machined, 32h​*Front Tyre:​*​Specialized Nimbus w/ Flak Jacket, 26 TPI, 700x32c​*Rear Tyre:​*​Specialized Nimbus w/ Flak Jacket protection, 26 TPI, 700x32c​*Inner Tubes:​*​Schrader valve​*Shifters:​*​Shimano EF-51, EZ Fire, 8-speed​


----------



## scott larkin (17 Jun 2012)

Its a Medium, im after a similiar sized road bike, im quite new to all this cycling lark, but would like a decent one.

thx


----------



## HLaB (17 Jun 2012)

Try flipping and lowering your stem, fitting narrower tyres and fitting clipless pedals, that'll quell the dropped bar road bike desires for a while (they will come back) until you can save up for a dropped bar bike.


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 Jun 2012)

I've got an awesome Ribble bike available but now I know your size it'd be way too big for you.


----------



## scott larkin (17 Jun 2012)

HLaB said:


> Try flipping and lowering your stem, fitting narrower tyres and fitting clipless pedals, that'll quell the dropped bar road bike desires for a while (they will come back) until you can save up for a dropped bar bike.


 
you could speak arabic and i'd understand that more.. sorry


----------



## scott larkin (17 Jun 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> I've got an awesome Ribble bike available but now I know your size it'd be way too big for you.


what size frame is it, and can i see a pic


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 Jun 2012)

scott larkin said:


> what size frame is it, and can i see a pic


It's HERE but it's a 62cm frame as I'm 6' 5"


----------



## scott larkin (17 Jun 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> It's HERE but it's a 62cm frame as I'm 6' 5"


 ha ha yeah that might be a tag to big, as im only 5 11, thank you


----------



## scott larkin (17 Jun 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> It's HERE but it's a 62cm frame as I'm 6' 5"


Also that looks a bit to advanced a bike for me, what would you recommend as a starter, im doing about 13 miles a day at mo (comfortable starting point for me), but i live in Peak District so going uphill is a cert round every corner, so i want some light and not to expensive
thanks


----------



## HLaB (17 Jun 2012)

scott larkin said:


> you could speak arabic and i'd understand that more.. sorry


The stem on your sirrus is angled upwards, if you turn it over 180deg it'll be angled downwards. At the same time you can move some of the three spacers below the stem to the top of the stem. This will give you a more aerodynamic and aggressive position closer to a drop bar bike. I did similar with my Sirrus. Narrower tyres will roll better and give you the feeling of speed (I put 25mm on my Sirrus). In the end though the dropped bar road bike desires are pretty strong a I found out  IHTH


----------



## scott larkin (17 Jun 2012)

Ahh right, understood, right i may try that, see how it feels, but the urge for a road bike was there before i bought this, and its even stronger now, shouldnt have been so hasty.

thanks mate


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 Jun 2012)

scott larkin said:


> Also that looks a bit to advanced a bike for me, what would you recommend as a starter, im doing about 13 miles a day at mo (comfortable starting point for me), but i live in Peak District so going uphill is a cert round every corner, so i want some light and not to expensive
> thanks


The TRIBAN 3 from Decathlon is gaining popularity. They are apparently well put together and offer excellent VFM. This and the Carrera TDF are two bikes that are almost universally recommended for a starting point.


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 Jun 2012)

Might be worth sticking your Sirrus in the CLASSIFIEDS section on here. The Sirrus is a well regarded bike so I can't imagine it being too difficult to move on.

PS: if you do out on here don't asvertise it elsewhere as well, it's not permitted in the RULES


----------



## scott larkin (24 Jun 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Might be worth sticking your Sirrus in the CLASSIFIEDS section on here. The Sirrus is a well regarded bike so I can't imagine it being too difficult to move on.
> 
> PS: if you do out on here don't asvertise it elsewhere as well, it's not permitted in the RULES


 
managed to sell my bike not swap it, but for the money i've bought a C Boardman single gear Comp bike, is that a good bike, any one know.


----------



## gbb (2 Jul 2012)

You may have a problem Scott...have you brought a single speed ? Arent you in the Peak District ? Hope you're fit cos youve effectively only got one gear. The bike's fine, but maybe not for your area.


----------



## scott larkin (3 Jul 2012)

gbb said:


> You may have a problem Scott...have you brought a single speed ? Arent you in the Peak District ? Hope you're fit cos youve effectively only got one gear. The bike's fine, but maybe not for your area.


 
Hi Gbb, not fit enough yet, although enjoying the challenge, legs are baring up at the mo, thx


----------



## gbb (3 Jul 2012)

scott larkin said:


> Hi Gbb, not fit enough yet, although enjoying the challenge, legs are baring up at the mo, thx


 Thats the way...they say there's nothing like a fixed / SS for building strength 
There's a short but sharp stab of a hill near me (thats as good as it gets round here) and i remember seeing a guy romp up it on a SS....bloody hell, i'm down to 39/23 to get up it.


----------

